
DJI Drones to Warn They're Near by Sending Wi-Fi Signals to Phones - donohoe
https://www.pcmag.com/news/371956/dji-drones-to-warn-theyre-near-by-sending-wi-fi-signals-to
======
jmccorm
I'm starting to become more and more suspicious when tech companies offer free
features out of the blue, so forgive me for asking this question:

Could this end up being a plausible "serving the customer" reason for DJI
drones to start collecting and reporting Wi-Fi signal, location, and temporal
data back to the parent company on a regular basis? (That's with or without
the matching phone app being installed and running.)

